# duck call reeds



## 7outof10 (Apr 3, 2008)

i am looking to get some sheets of reed meateril to cut out my own duck reeds where can i get some of that and should i get differnt thickens ? or just reliey on sheveing them down becouse i know when you shave something it is never even ..... lol ......but the main ? is where do i get it from


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

You can get sheets of mylar on ebay for dirt cheap. For a little more then what you'd pay a callmaker to get a few replacement reeds you can get enough to make several hundred.

For duck call reeds you're going to want .010" Mylar 'A'
Goose call reeds are .014" so make sure that's not what you're buying.

Here's some stuff on ebay right now...
http://cgi.ebay.com/MYLAR-DUCK-GOOSE-RE ... dZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/8-Mylar-Sheets-Reed ... dZViewItem

You can also buy sheets of cork on there too.


----------

